# Huron River Unexpected Catch



## John Q. Public (Jul 18, 2009)

Fished the Huron River near Ann Arbor today. Did not catch any fish. Got a few strikes/follows but nothing on the line. I did however bring in a huge snapping turtle that slammed the leech I was fishing near the bottom. First time I ever got one of those beasts on my line!


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

I've had one on before. Thought it was a snag or a log. I tried as best as I could to get it out, but don't mess with those things if you don't have to. I also had one swim toward me on the Betsie. I thought it was a rock then it moved and started toward me...it was warm so I didn't have waders, just flip flops. Needless to say I got out of his way before I was down a toe or two.

Check this catch out from Gates on the Ausable: http://www.gateslodge.com/fishing.htm


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I bet that was a pleasent suprise. I caught a rather large soft shell turtle once on Lake Chemung on a Rapala. I thought I had a big pike.:lol: He put up a hell of a fight. I've also caught a few small painters, a Duck, and a lawn chair before also.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

when i lived in ypsi,i used to catch softshells all the time in the huron,even in winter.
ive sight casted to a couple big snappers with sluggo type baits before.both times got bit,both times broke me off.its pretty cool twitching a fluke in front of a 50lb plus turtle!


----------

